# LIVE CONTRACT - pro forma wot i made for you all to download



## halsinden (Sep 23, 2008)

since james' post (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/live-performance-stage-sound/67685-promoters-you-re-bunch-shit-bastards.html#post1219484) i've figured it might be an idea for me to post this.

in interlock, our tour manager alan luckett (of LCM events) & i drew together this pro forma to be sent to all promoters that we engaged with. this is in part based on my past experience working for a law firm and with alan's professional suggestion having been in his position for many years. please have a read through, and if you like it download it from the mediafire link i've posted below. 

it may seem extensive (and yes, it is geared towards a fairly established headline band that are actually on tour, rather than one-off dates) but frankly if a promoter is unwilling to sign to these conditions then you're not facing a good show or much reliability. 

the more this gets used in the UK, the more likely it is that conditions may improve and the wheat sorted from the chaff in promoters. please so leave comments or suggestions for improvement, the better we can make this is the sooner things can start changing. obviously keep it realistic though.



> NAME
> ADDRESS
> ADDRESS
> ADDRESS
> ...



PLEASE NOTE - each new page on the word doc contains a section for the promoter to initial. the sections in red are for you to put your own details.

the word doc:
http://www.mediafire.com/?zbycutumhoy

H


----------

